# Trento - Playgroups/Creches



## ellywild (Nov 8, 2014)

We will be moving to Trento at the end of the year with our 17 month boy, and so I was wondering if there are any playgroups/creche's that cater for English speaking kids. Obviously he's learning to talk at the moment and so I don't want him to be too confused if 100pc Italian speaking. Any assistance would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

You will love trento!


----------



## ellywild (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi, 

I've been before and liked it. I'm just a bit apprehensive about being there with a little one.


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

There is a nice little area where the kids play in Piazza Londron, very close to piazza Duomo. It's right next to a small COOP store. Enjoy!


----------



## ellywild (Nov 8, 2014)

Ah yes, I think I know it. Near the sport shop, right? Thank you for your suggestion. Much appreciated.


----------



## rosams (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi ellywild. Did you find any more information? We've just moved here with a 5 month old baby and I'm also looking for groups (though not necessarily English speaking). Have found a few nice classes but would be nice to meet some other expats with small children.


----------



## ellywild (Nov 8, 2014)

*Hi Rosams*

Hi Rosams, thanks for getting in touch. We haven't moved there yet as my husbands job got delayed, however it looks like it's going ahead very soon. How are you finding it there? My boy will be 2 in June and so I'm hoping to find a playgroup for him to join. I'm not concerned for him if the group's not in English, but I am a bit concerned because I don't speak Italian I am going to find it difficult to communicate with the organisers. 

Do you speak Italian? I am trying to learn but am not dedicated enough. I think I need to be there so I can practice properly!

Would love to meet up when I come over. You could maybe give me some advice


----------



## rosams (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Ellywild. We got here 3 weeks ago - all great, although I've lived here before briefly. My husband's from here so we know quite a few people but it would be nice to meet another anglophone! I do speak Italian, though it could always be better. You should definitely persist - I'm sure it will be easier once you're here immersed in the language. Mine wasn't great until I lived here. 
We have some Italian friends with kids closer to your son's age so I'm sure could find out some info. Have a look at the other thread I posted re: some sites I've found useful. 
Let me know when you get here or anything I might be able to help with before then


----------



## ellywild (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks so much. Really appreciate it. Will persist with the Italian!


----------

